
Get Ready for More Clever Domain Names, .ng Domains Are a Go - zoowar
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/get_ready_more_clever_domain_names_ng_domains_are_go
======
rue
Currently insofar as I can see, only third-level domains are offered:
"Registrations are made at the third level beneath second-level names"
(Wikipedia, and looking at registrars).

Is the news that [something].ng are _also_ going to be available now?

~~~
seunosewa
Second-level domains are now available through an 'auction process' that
starts with a minimum bid of $33,000 and a "buy it now" price of $55,000: See
[http://nira.org.ng/media/pdf/NIRA%20AUCTION%20PROCESS%20Marc...](http://nira.org.ng/media/pdf/NIRA%20AUCTION%20PROCESS%20March%202010%20v1.pdf)

The first one was registered by a local newspaper: <http://www.thisday.ng/>
(current domain: www.thisdayonline.com)

~~~
trotsky
DOMAIN ASSISTANCE

ATTN: SIR/M

I am certain you will be surprised to recive this mail from me, indeed, I
sincerely apologize for the embarrassment this might cause you. However, I
wish to state, that it is sincerely necessitated by my present plight and I
pray you will readily be of tremendous assistance.I am Mr. BEN CHRISTOPHER
kuruneri, from Nigeria and the son of Mr Christopher kuruneri who until
recently was the Honorable Minister Of Internet Services in the present
Goodluck Jonathan Government in Nigeria.

Precisely, on The 24th of December 2010, the security goons of President
Goodluck Jonathan in what was an excessive and unprecedented use of force
arrested my father while still a Government Minister at our family house in
Harare. He was arrested on the allegation that his possession of _over 15,000
valuable .ng domain names, worth over Ninty Million Rand (i.e. US$ 24
Million)_ was illegal.

We firmly and Christianly dispute such allegations, however it has become
necessary for us to raise funds to prepare a defense in these matters.

It is with great sadness that we must announce the immediate AUCTION OF
VALUABLE .NG WEB PROPERTIES each one appraised for at least US $200.000,00 for
a cost of merely US $33.000,00 (THIRTY THREE THOUSAND AMERICAN DOLLARS).

Please do contract me directly forthwith for related lists and money transfer
instructions. Do accept my highest considerations. I look forward to hearing
from you.

God Bless,

BEN CHRISTOPHER kuruneri

------
solipsist
Microsoft's Bing better watch out for bi.ng

~~~
Locke1689
Trademark law may force whomever claims it to turn it over anyway.

------
m0nastic
Fucki Manufacturing Concern will jump all over this.

------
sudonim
$33,000? Can you bribe the domain registrar to get it for cheaper?

------
joshu
exciti.ng

